# iPod Hi-Fi



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Even though it's almost sure not to sound as spectacularly wonderful as they claim, I can see this selling very well for cottages, rec rooms, small apartments, etc. Fortunately it has a line-in, making it suitable for people who might want to feed it with something other than an iPod...I like it.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

C$400!

Stupid, overpriced schlock. Glorified powered speakers and remote. Save your nickels and get an Airclick and hook-up to your home theatre system instead.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

It's a neat idea that, in my opinion, is missing a crucial piece of technology; it should include an Airport Express card so it can be used with AirTunes playback via iTunes. 

I already have my iMac with JBL Creature speakers in one room, my Airport Express in another room, hooked up to my stereo...the iPod HiFi would have been a great addition to my guest room so my friends can plug in their iPods while visiting...or I could have used the "multiple speakers" option to stream wirelessly to the HiFi with iTunes. 

A good idea...that could have been GREAT.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

And of course, it doen't have a radio tuner. Figures :lmao:


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> C$400!
> 
> Stupid, overpriced schlock. Glorified powered speakers and remote. Save your nickels and get an Airclick and hook-up to your home theatre system instead.


Well, I am assuming for the moment that it does sound better than the majority of powered speakers -- but also assuming it's not the super-fantastic audiophile sound they claim. And again, where space is a concern, it could turn out to be a popular option, especially for people who use their iPods for all or most of their listening. But who knows. Could be a complete dud.

How do those super-expensive Bose mini-stereos sound? Seems to me that's the kind of thing this is competing with. (I've never heard one of those Bose setups, let alone the two side by side, so I'm strictly guessing here.)

Edit: And Vertigogo makes a great point about wireless. Killer feature...


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

They should have made it with some sort of video outputs. So you can view the menus when you're sitting halfway across the room. I don't know about you, but my iPod's screen is barely large enough for viewing in the car, let alone sitting in my couch with an iPod Hi-Fi across the room.

Besides a video output would allow you to view your video on your iPod through this as well.

My first reaction: Meh.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

MaxPower said:


> My first reaction: Meh.


I have to say that I agree with you. This product seems half-baked and rushed out the door. At that price point, a few more features are required.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm not that impressed either. i'm happy to see the improvements made to the mini, but this speaker thing doesn't seem like it should warrant this much attention.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

It'd be a great idea and probably a great seller if it were half the price.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

My first reaction is that it does seem a touch bland...underdone.

But: I can see this stocked on the shelves of Best Buy etc for the crowd with too much cash and lots of brand sensitivity.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

what a crock. there's no way apple could ever make a product to compete with a real stereo.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Did someone say "Jump the shark?" Cause this product is kind of DOA.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> what a crock. there's no way apple could ever make a product to compete with a real stereo.


I'm selling a Hasbro iDog (it's speakers, really) if anyone wants to go that direction instead:










Product page


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

For me, price and functionality are side issues here. The really big problem is that it's UGLY. Since when does Apple come out with ugly products? Does anyone else think this unit has all the charm of a microwave oven? 

Perfect unit for the kitchen, I guess.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

macsackbut said:


> The really big problem is that it's UGLY. Since when does Apple come out with ugly products? Does anyone else think this unit has all the charm of a microwave oven?


It reminds me of cheap plastic furniture of the 70s - The build-in handles do not help....


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

macsackbut said:


> For me, price and functionality are side issues here. The really big problem is that it's UGLY. Since when does Apple come out with ugly products? Does anyone else think this unit has all the charm of a microwave oven?
> 
> Perfect unit for the kitchen, I guess.


:lmao: I hope it'll be covered under AppleCare if I accidentally try to shove a plate of Kraft Dinner into it...

I guess it can compete with the Bose Sound Dock...its around $400 CDN is it not? I thought this would be really spectacular looking coming from Apple...and costing this much! Maybe it sounds spectacular...although I personally could not justify spending that much on an iPod accessory (especially when I already have great sounding computer speakers and headphones), but if you can afford it, then I guess it'd be nice...


----------



## boba fett (May 28, 2003)

It will sell. Remember when everyone thought the Shuffle wouldn't.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

This ain't no Shuffle  Mere mortals can afford those...


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

boba fett said:


> It will sell. Remember when everyone thought the Shuffle wouldn't.


At $429, you could get almost five 512MB iPod Shuffles. 

I guess I expect more from an Apple product at that price point...it's essentially speakers with a built-in dock...full stop. Added features and something that didn't look butt-ugly would have been nice. 

They didn't even do the iPod integration all that well...good luck trying to put that thing on a bookshelf with an iPod sticking out the top; you'd better have some pretty good height clearance between shelves. 

Bottom line...this is the iPod accessory that Microsoft would have built. 

My two cents.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Why iPod HiFi when you can get something like this for less $?

http://www.klipsch.com/product/product.aspx?cid=961


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

*trojan horse*

I think this another great non-computer/platform dependent product just like the iPod to help people open their eyes. It's especially sweet when a long time PC user, who swears they'll never use a mac, looks around his house and find it surrounded by apple products and decides might as well make the switch.

I think their whole journey into consumer electronics is to shift brand psychology from the other computer company to... that company that makes the really cool stuff.. oh, they make computers too? They must be rockin' computers. 

Just a thought.

If I had money to burn I'd buy it to enhance my computing with my eMac.  

Switch


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't see why there is so much complaining about the price ... Bose is charging $400 for the SoundDock which doesn't appear to have nearly the same build quality.

Of course, we can't compare the sound between the SoundDock and iPod hi-fi yet.

I was hoping it would have integrated Airport Express ... given that it is not really 'portable' ... this might happen in a future smaller product (ie. iPod boombox).


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I agree with the posters who wish it also had an airport card, that would have been perfect!

My first thought was I really dislike the way the iPod sticks out of the top. The iPod does not seem to be very well protected sticking out like that... I can just see it inadvertadly getting bumped during a party and then before you know it the dock on the iPod HiFi, iPod or both will be pooched.

I have been so close to buying the Bose Sound Dock, but thought that I'd wait to see what Apple brought to the table. It looks "okay", but too expensive. I'm still leaning toward the Sound Dock, it sounds great to me and personally, I like their design better.

Really... what does the iPod HiFi have that most of the other iPod speaker systems don't have? This isn't exactly Apples trademark innovation, it's just their version of several other existing 3rd party iPod add-ons. My question is, if this is it, why did they even bother?

I am a real Apple guy and this just does not excite me.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

they really missed the mark on this one I think....should of had a screen and wireless built in. Something along the lines of the ROKU soundbridge or SlimDevices Squeezebox 3 would have been better.


----------



## phobic (May 18, 2005)

I find this bizarre. If Apple is simply attempting to capitalise on the existing 3rd party iPod market, then they're a little late to the game. If this is supposed to add a new twist currently not available through any other product, what is it? That is has carrying handles?

Weird.


----------



## TimStalin (May 22, 2005)

I really hoping we're missing something with this. Also, it seems to waste about as much space as it saves with the upright iPod dock.

If:
- the ipod dock rotated flat
- it had a built in radio tuner
- it had built in Airport express features
then I would make a little more sense.

Currently my SFF stereo does more, looks better, and probably sounds better. It just doesn't charge my iPod but plays it just fine.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Incredibly underwhelming for an Apple product.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Agree, I think this one's a dud. Sorry, I was really excited about it, until I saw it.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm just shocked that apple would put so much emphasis on this thing. it shares a rotation with the intel mac mini on the FRONT PAGE of apple's website.

It's as if apple really believes this could be another one batted out of the park.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

> It's a neat idea that, in my opinion, is missing a crucial piece of technology; it should include an Airport Express card so it can be used with AirTunes playback via iTunes.


Why would they do that when they can just sell you an AirPort Express (160$) and cable kit (50 odd $) for your convenience!


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Ya know, I'm amazed at everyone here. None of you have even heard this thing, yet you're ready to call it a dud.

Personally, I have no idea if this thing is any good. It might be total crap.

But if it sounds good, expect Apple to sell many.

Imagine going to the Apple Store. There, a sale rep demonstrates the HiFi, comparing the sound quality to other similar products. In particular, he shows the superior performance of the bass and just the overall loudness of the thing.

Then imagine thousands of audiophiles leaving the Apple Store with an iPod HiFi.

Remember, some people out there buy $500 earbuds to listen to their iPod. That is the market that the Bose SoundDock doesn't impress. Maybe the iPod HiFi will.

But until we hear this thing, the jury is completely out.

For my own opinion: 

This is not something I'm likely to buy. I already own a stereo, and an iPAL. (Incidentally, if the HiFi came with an internal rechargable battery like the iPAL, I would be much more impressed.)

I also think the iPod HiFi requires way too much overhead room so the iPod can fit in the dock. The thing may only be 7" high, but you need another 7" clearance just to get the iPod in. Look at this photo if you don't know what I mean:









The new SoundBook has a better concept:









A very conprehensive review of the Tivoli iSoundbook: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/comments/tivoli-isongbook-portable-ipod-music-system-ipod/

Apparently, the iPAL attracts women, too: http://www.kruunuradio.fi/sivut/Tivoli/images/isot/modella-tivoli-pal-002.jpg


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i'm just shocked that apple would put so much emphasis on this thing. it shares a rotation with the intel mac mini on the FRONT PAGE of apple's website.
> 
> It's as if apple really believes this could be another one batted out of the park.


If it sounds as good as Apple says, it just might be. (No, I don't work for Apple.)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think with the iPod and Macs going down in price, Apple wanted to release some new high margin products. If they really do sound good, then I believe $429 is not a bad price at all considerring what other audiophile quality speakers sell for... and that's just for the speakers only let alone a high quality amp. If you're a person who'll be happier settling for a $400 HT in a Box package then go right ahead, let's not diss iPod HiFi until we've actually heard it for ourselves.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I am not sure something with a response range bottoming out at only 53 hz can really be "audiophile quality." In the end it won't matter because fan boys with buy it, and the rest of us will listen to CDs or LPs when we really want audiophile quality music.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

PosterBoy said:


> I am not sure something with a response range bottoming out at only 53 hz can really be "audiophile quality." In the end it won't matter because fan boys with buy it, and the rest of us will listen to CDs or LPs when we really want audiophile quality music.


PB, it's not unusual for many audiophile speakers to not have any bass reach after 50Hz. Their sound is superb nevertheless.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

A cautious first impression of the way this thing sounds (http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/firstlooks/):



iLounge.com said:


> Audio quality? We don’t ever like to comment on this until we’ve done straight comparisons, but *it was evident in each of Apple’s four demo rooms that the Hi-Fi is capable of revealing flaws in compressed audio* - good for audiophiles, perhaps less so for average people or those accustomed to iTunes Music Store downloads.


Ironically, if the bold part is true for the average listener (and let's face it, the average listener's perceptions aren't the same as the audiophile's), Apple may have made this slightly _too_ good for the intended audience, who will now hear flaws they didn't know or care about before. If true, these speakers will be most enjoyable for those who rip at high bitrates or simply connect a CD player. In any case, it seems plausible that the price/quality ratio is at least fair. 

As for my own first impression, it's changed somewhat this morning: I don't like the looks as much as I did initially, specifically the part about the iPod sticking out the top. Still, with my current speakers taking up a lot of room and needing expensive repairs, I will be giving this thing a listen at some point.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Derrick said:


> I don't see why there is so much complaining about the price ... Bose is charging $400 for the SoundDock which doesn't appear to have nearly the same build quality.


Bose is overpriced crap, too!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

PosterBoy said:


> Why would they do that when they can just sell you an AirPort Express (160$) and cable kit (50 odd $) for your convenience!


For people like me that already have an Airport Express in one room, but don't want or need another one. 

Wireless should be built-in so I can take the damned thing outside on my patio in the summer and be sure that the music I have outside is the same as what is playing on my home stereo inside. Maybe I'm teh only one who organizes parties like this....but I like to have the music playing simultaneously in all rooms of my house...so guests can enjoy the party wherever they are. 

With the current setup on the iPod HiFi, I'm stuck with an iPod sticking precariously out of the top of the unit playing music that is completely disconnected from what's happening with the rest of my iTunes music experience. 

The built-in dock is fine for when I take the HiFi to the beach...but I have been DYING for a wireless speaker solution outdoors for iTunes since I purchased my Airport Express. I was hoping the HiFi would cure my woes...and have been disappointed (not to mention the fact that it's butt ugly).


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

PosterBoy said:


> I am not sure something with a response range bottoming out at only 53 hz can really be "audiophile quality." .


I can't seem to find any frequency specs on this but seeing as to how it's only a single 130mm "woofer" I would think that 53 hz is the -6db point at least. And it's made of plastic? 

I may be old fashioned but I still prefer my speakers made of thick wood with at least a couple of 8" woofers and a couple of high frequency speakers. This thing has 2-3" cones spaced close that are supposed to give "hi-fi" sound. It may be cute and fashionable but I don't have to hear it to know how it's gonna sound. 

Apple seems be turning into a "boutique" store. This thing is overpriced crap on paper with a lot of hype. You can do much better that this for 400 bucks. I think you can do better for 100 bucks but it won't say Apple.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

VertiGoGo said:


> For people like me that already have an Airport Express in one room, but don't want or need another one.
> 
> Wireless should be built-in so I can take the damned thing outside on my patio in the summer and be sure that the music I have outside is the same as what is playing on my home stereo inside. Maybe I'm teh only one who organizes parties like this....but I like to have the music playing simultaneously in all rooms of my house...so guests can enjoy the party wherever they are.
> 
> ...


Bingo bingo. Well said. Underwhelming product.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I agree totally on the built-in wireless thing. This should be built in so that the unit can compete against the more expensive Sonos system. Maybe for now you could tape an AE on the back. Hey it's a $150 accessory for a $400 accessory.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Bosco said:


> I can't seem to find any frequency specs on this but seeing as to how it's only a single 130mm "woofer" I would think that 53 hz is the -6db point at least. And it's made of plastic?


Frequency response: 53Hz to 16kHz ± 3 dB
Maximum peak sound pressure level: 108 dB at 1 m (AC); 102 dB at 1 m (DC)

http://www.apple.com/ipodhifi/specs.html



> I think you can do better for 100 bucks but it won't say Apple.


Remote + universal dock = $70. I'm not convinced you can say the enclosure, amp and drivers are worth just $30 without actually having a listen. 

_Edit: oops, closing that tab I noticed those were US prices. Make that $90 retail for those two things._

It'll be interesting to see what happens when one of the review sites pulls one apart and identifies the manufacturers of the drivers and electronics and costs out the whole thing. I do agree they will probably find a substantial "Apple tax" -- just not $300+.

I'd also say Apple does itself a disservice by using words like "audiophile." They should be stressing space and convenience. After all, it's designed specifically to play compressed files.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

VertiGoGo, I was just being silly! Wireless built in would likely be a good idea, but I can't see Apple doing it as long as they have another 160$ gadget they can sell you.

As to whether the speakers are "audiophile" or not, it'll come down to how it's made, and whether their goals were thumping base or sound quality.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Frequency response: 53Hz to 16kHz ± 3 dB
> Maximum peak sound pressure level: 108 dB at 1 m (AC); 102 dB at 1 m (DC)
> 
> http://www.apple.com/ipodhifi/specs.html
> ...


Right. I forgot about those things. Maybe it is worth 400 bucks. Not my 400 bucks but I'm sure someone elses. 

I have no problem with the product. It looks OK and fills a need for some. I hope they sell a lot. The issue I have is using Hi-Fi in the name. But then again so many others have used that description to sell over hyped/priced crap.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think Apple doesn't want to sell a lot of these, Apple is still marketting themselves as a high end product, but since the profit margins of their computers and iPods have dropped, they have to introduce some new niche products that I think is a you get what you paid for product, and although certainly not a home theatre replacement, I think I'd like to get one for my bedroom or the kitchen - or lug it between both since it's portable  -- if it really does sound good.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Bosco said:


> Right. I forgot about those things. Maybe it is worth 400 bucks. Not my 400 bucks but I'm sure someone elses.
> 
> I have no problem with the product. It looks OK and fills a need for some. I hope they sell a lot. The issue I have is using Hi-Fi in the name. But then again so many others have used that description to sell over hyped/priced crap.


Agreed with the "Hi-Fi" issue, same as using "audiophile" in the marketing copy along with a bunch of other audiophile buzzwords, which seems intended not to appeal to actual audiophiles, but to make customers feel special. It's kind of the opposite end of the spectrum from where $400 won't even buy a set of "audiophile" cables.


----------



## Sloan (Jun 27, 2005)

dona83 said:


> I think Apple doesn't want to sell a lot of these...


Sorry I just cant see any logic to this statement. Why would Apple spend money to develop the Hi-Fi with the intention of not generating sales? Apple is out to make money and if they didnt think they could make money with the Hi-Fi they wouldnt have made it.



dona83 said:


> Apple is still marketting themselves as a high end product, but since the profit margins of their computers and iPods have dropped


Why do you think that Apple's profit margins have dropped? Apple probably has the highest margins out of any computer manufacturer, and not just on computers but on all their products.

Dont take this as an attack, just disagreeing with what you said.

My take on the Hi-fi is that it was the next logical step in the digital lifestyle phiosiphy that Apple has been preaching for years. Except for video game systems, which I think we can all agree is a market that Apple will never enter, the three main pieces of electronic entertainment in a common household are the computer, TV (including DVD and other add-ons), and a home stereo. With the iPod Hi-Fi Apple now has products in all three of these areas.

While its appearance from the pictures does seem kind of lackluster, to me it fits in perfectly with Apple's industrial design, exceptional performance (or claims of) in a simple form factor. It is after all basically just a speaker, not something that lends itself to an interesting design.

Also, although I don’t think this is true of anyone on this forum, but people buy iPod’s because they have become a fashion statement. I have no doubt that some people will buy the Hi-Fi just to put in their homes so that people know they have an iPod. Sad but true. I don’t think that the iPod Hi-Fi will turn out to be a big hit, but it will sell and Apple will make money off of it.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Interesting initial take on the Hi Fi

http://playlistmag.com/features/2006/03/ipodhififl/index.php

Ramp-up volume when an iPod is plugged in... no mention of whether that includes the auxilary input as well however. I also question whether the volume is ramped up from a stop/play state as well.

Mention of a visual indicator of whether the correct remote is being used with the unit.... indicating to me that Apple should release a universal remote at some point to deal with different Mac units, speakers, iPod docks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

Very lacklustre for apple. They are about 2 years late with this product. 2 years ago it might have been a big item. Now it's an Apple branded knockoff of a hodge-podge of already existing products, and there are many it's competing against. Bose, Kplitsh, etc ... VERY strange marketing on it too. Apple is pushing it for "audiophiles". A couple of big issues with that IMHO. 

a) any self proclaimed "audiofile" will have a MUCH better sounding stereo system than this. A $3 cable will give them much better audio quality.

b) it's plastic. I mean, really. Every audiophile knows that plastic is so wonderfulu for audio reproduction (sarcasm)

c) it only responds down to 53hz. In this day and age of music that eats up all the low cycles that doesn't cut it. If you're an audiophile you wouldn't be caught dead with gear that does to 20Hz-20KHz.

d) Maximum peak sound pressure level: 108 dB at 1 m (AC); 102 dB at 1 m (DC) -- that's terrible. You're going to have a hard time "filling" a room with sound, even a room that's not so large.

It's a big fugly plastic boombox wannabe. I say wannabe as there are many boomboxes out there for less $$ that will likely sound a lot better. Apple really missed the mark here. Even if the thing sounds amazing they have still missed the mark. They really should have given it some edge by offering some "Appel only" type features, as others have suggested. Something to up the ante might have helped this product.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

mguertin said:


> They really should have given it some edge by offering some "Appel only" type features, as others have suggested. Something to up the ante might have helped this product.


Missing...

Built-in AirTunes node
iPod Shuffle charging port on the back
full-blown dock support, not just a connector
video out


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

mikef said:


> Bose is overpriced crap, too!


Finally someone else points this out.. geeze, the sound dock? Sounds like CRAP. $400 worth.

Bose is completely overated, and this 'hi-fi' nonsense is overpriced fluff.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

kloan said:


> Finally someone else points this out.. geeze, the sound dock? Sounds like CRAP. $400 worth.
> 
> Bose is completely overated, and this 'hi-fi' nonsense is overpriced fluff.


Don't just single out Bose on this. There's so many others. Anyone want to start a list?

1. Bose
2. Monster Cable
3......


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

We could start a list of decent boomboxes for the i-Pod.
Monitor Audio i-Deck is decent (and by coincidence on sale at FS)


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Not having heard it, I can't comment on whether it's good value or not. But, I will say that the vast majority (Okay, every single one) of the iPod speaker/amp systems I've listened to so far don't offer much in the way of tough competition if sound quality alone is your benchmark, and some of them cost more than this box does.

At $400 it could easily be a bargain, or it could just be an alternative to what's out there already. Klipsch already sells a $500 iPod speaker/amp system, and if you are so inclined you can buy dedicated iPod systems that cost thousands of dollars.

I would be very surprised if it were not at least decent. Since Apple implies hifi pretensions, I would expect to see a Tripath Amplifier chip and some decent speakers, with internal acoustic baffling or some kind of transmission line. At least, that's what I would do given the target price.

I would be very surprised if it sounded terrible; the price point alone allows you to avoid much of the compromises necessary at lower retail prices. The big question I would have is how much Apple felt they had to compromise towards popular taste (read: deviate from true high fidelity) to make it worthwhile for them; by audio standards, Apple is an extremely high-volume manufacturer.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, the one serious speaker system I have had is the Altec Lansing iMotion for mini iPod, and I can't believe how good the sound is. At low settings, it cranks out volume, and that volume is rich at the high and low end. This kind of took me by surprise. Who knew? Now I know why people are paying so much for the IM 7 for regular size iPods.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... Frequency response: 53Hz to 16kHz ± 3 dB ... Maximum peak sound pressure level: 108 dB at 1 m (AC); 102 dB at 1 m (DC) ..."

I must disagree with those who are underwhelmed by those specifications. There are fewer loudspeaker systems than you might belive, including many much more expensive home hifi systems, that can produce a 53Hz signal at -3dB, and +/- 3dB is a very tight window for overall frequency response for any loudspeaker, regardless of price. A more-or-less random example (first speaker, first page of a Google search of "53Hz -3dB loudspeaker") gives us this example, from a very respected manufacturer whose primary business is making drivers for many speaker brands, including some that cost more than your car. In fact, that model was voted the Speaker of The Year by a panel of European audio journalists a few years ago.

Typically loudspeakers specify frequency response figures unattributed, which are meaningless (eg 30-20,000 Hz without any reference to tolerance in dB means absolutely nothing at all; you can literally make the upper and lower numbers up to suit your marketing department).

For those that have audiophile quality pretensions, +/- 3dB is the preferred specification, but +/-6db is common for many speakers found in home audio and home theatre showrooms.

As for car stereo, home computer, or "blaster" speakers, where regulations allow virtually anything, it's extremely common to use the -10dB point for the upper and lower cutoff frequency. In fact, if the manufacturer does not specify a dB tolerance, it's guaranteed it's no better than -10dB for the cutoffs, and could quite legally be worse.

Similarly, 108 dB at 1m is quite respectable. High quality audio loudspeakers typically have efficiencies of 85~92 dB 1w/1m, with most floorstanding units coming in at around 89 or 90 dB; sealed bookshelf speakers would typically be closer to 87dB 1w/1m.. We must insure we allow for the fact that Apple's specification is for a stereo pair (ie if comparing with the typical hifi testing method of a single loudspeaker, add 3dB to the value to equal Apple's stereo pair figure; or if you prefer, subtract 3 dB from Apple's figure and compare it directly to the single home loudspeaker).

One stereo pair of typical high quality home loudspeakers (90dB 1w/1m) would require 31.9 watts RMS per channel to reach 108 dB spl with 2 channels driven, when measured using standard procedures. A typical stereo pair bookshelf speaker (87dB 1w/1m) would require 16 watts per channel, both channels driven to reach 102 dB spl at 1m, and 64 watts RMS/ch to reach 108db SPL at 1m.

As for power output itself, we don't know from Apple's figures (and according to the US FTC regulations, they don't have to tell us), but we can glean some clues: the SPL value changes depending on whether you have the 6 D-cell batteries installed or AC power. Since 6 D cells produce 9V, and 9V produces 6dB less SPL than AC power does, we can assume the internal amplifier can cleanly produce +6dB more amplifier gain when fed more current, which implies good transient power delivery.

Having said all that, the proof is in the pudding, so to speak, and the true test is with your ears. But, I see nothing so far that would make me believe they are not worth a listen.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Actually, the one serious speaker system I have had is the Altec Lansing iMotion for mini iPod, and I can't believe how good the sound is. At low settings, it cranks out volume, and that volume is rich at the high and low end. This kind of took me by surprise. Who knew? Now I know why people are paying so much for the IM 7 for regular size iPods.


I agree those sound good for their size, I had the inMotion iM3.. and for portable battery powered speakers I was happy with them..

But for $400 the Bose sound dock IMO sounds terrible. Haven't heard the Apple Hi-Fi, so I can't comment.. but I still think the whole iPod accessory market is out of control. I don't think any accessory for any product should cost more than the product itself..


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

gordguide said:


> " ... Frequency response: 53Hz to 16kHz ± 3 dB ... Maximum peak sound pressure level: 108 dB at 1 m (AC); 102 dB at 1 m (DC) ..."
> 
> I must disagree with those who are underwhelmed by those specifications. There are fewer loudspeaker systems than you might belive, including many much more expensive home hifi systems, that can produce a 53Hz signal at -3dB, and +/- 3dB is a very tight window for overall frequency response for any loudspeaker, regardless of price.


Thank-you Gord. It seemed to me that these were good specs, but I don't know enough about this stuff to put together a response even 10% as good as your's. (I'm assuming your's is good, you could be BSing me. ;-) )

After the Hi-Fi was announced, I went looking at some of the competition and they didn't seem to be doing so well in comparison. I also got looking at some floor standing speakers (I happen to be interested in a home stereo upgrade right now) and saw that they weren't doing much better. 

Steve's/Apple's "Home stereo. Reinvented." has really got me thinking. Ya, he's only selling a good speaker box, like others do, but this made me stop and re-consider whether I wanted a traditional stereo any longer. 

I want something that I can play TV & PVR through. Something that I can listen to the FM radio on. Something that will allow me to play my music. Something that doesn't take up my living room. I don't know that iPod HI-FI is it though. There's not enough connections on it. I can feed it my TV, and I can buy an Ipod and have 2 sources. But where's the radio and PVR? Right now I have an Airport express, and all my CD's ripped and sitting on my laptop. So, I don't need an iPod. But going with this, I'd use up the only input left on the HI-FI.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

I was so dissapointed when they released this. I was expecting some really cool design not a rectangle with handles. Then they say "where did the stereo go?" But in my opinion it looks really big. This is the first time ive ever bin dissapointed by something released by apple.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

PC Magazine gave it 4.5 out of 5 stars yesterday.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

The Doug said:


> PC Magazine gave it 4.5 out of 5 stars yesterday.



That's higher praise than iLounge gave it. They gave it a B. 

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/comments/ipod-hi-fi-high-fidelity-speaker-system-for-ipod/


Interesting though that ilounge said: "underwhelming treble response"
and PC Mag said "and highs are very crisp"

I think we need a tie breaker.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> PC Magazine gave it 4.5 out of 5 stars yesterday.


That's a ringing endorsement :lmao: 
The reviewer complains the lack of a graphic equalizer, cranks up the volume and says "this is loud" - Lest we forget this is the same mag that give the Bose SoundDock, Klipsh iFi, and Klipsch ProMedia Ultra 2.0 4.5 stars also...


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I was leaning toward the Bose Sound Dock for my next purchase. The iPod HiFi certainly underwhelmed me however after seeing and hearing one and comparing it next to the Bose, the iPod HiFi is easily worth the extra $30.00 in my opinion.

I thought that the HiFi sounded better and while it was larger and heavier it easily appeared to be more solidly built. The handles would be great for carting the unit out to the deck or to the garage.

I do not consider this product as a home run for Apple because it really doesn't offer anything that the others don't have but it should give the other speaker units some decent competition.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Michael Fremer (a reviewer for Stereophile magazine) gives a quick review of the HiFi in New Jersey newspaper:
Tech Test: iPod Hi-Fi


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Popped into Carbon's Kitchener shop on April 1 (to see if there was any 30 year birthday news) and listened to the HiFi. It sounded pretty good, even in the shop. It's not for everyone and you need a dock connector iPod (G3 and up) to gain the best experience (for volume/remote controls) or a G4 and up iPod to get the volume adjust on the display (as well as full screen album art). It's minimalistic and clean (so is the sound). I'd think this is a strong choice for a studio or student dorm room or bedroom - esp. if you have a later model ipod.

Nice store in Kitchener BTW.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I checked the iPod Hi-Fi out at Westworld just over a week ago ... the first thing that struck me was the size of it ... it actually seemed pretty compact since I had been reading complaints on the web about it being huge.

I was impressed with the sound ... no, it won't replace my stereo in my living room ... however, it is going to work very well in my kitchen.

It will be interesting to see if Apple enters the home theatre market ... which by the looks of the following patent might happen:

http://www.macsimumnews.com/index.p...udio_system_loudspeaker_method_of_operation1/


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I was in the Yorkdale Apple Store this weekend. The Hi-Fi's were flying out the door. I was there about 20 minutes and there were 3 or 4 people in line in front of me buying one. That store is ridiculous, it was packed with a constant stream of people buying MacBooks and iPods.


----------

